# Vizio Reference Series arrival?



## dschlic1 (Mar 15, 2013)

Has anyone heard any more on when the Vizio Reference Series will be sold in the US?


----------



## rambocommando (Aug 28, 2014)

I believe there is an embargo on releasing any information about the r-series at the moment. So you probably won't be finding any solid info on the release date until they actually announce it. You could always sign up for the notifications on their site :dontknow:


----------

